# Hello From Indiana! :]



## EnjoyTheRide (May 21, 2009)

Hey everyone! My name is Adrian, and I'm from North Central Indiana. I ride both english and western. I was born into the world of trail riding, then from 4 years old to 10 years old, my Mom managed a Dressage barn where I took lessons in English riding and jumping. We now have our own place, and I show WP, HUS, Halter, Showmanship and some speed classes. I love to trail ride and take pictures of EVERYTHING.

We have 4 of our own horses they are:
Molly Dee- My Ma's bay gaited mare.
Buddy (Tankin Around Town)- My brother's sorrel QH gelding.
Taylor (Hez The Kidd)- Another Sorrel QH gelding.
Takoda- My buckskin Fjord cross mare.

I'm also showing two horses for people. A dark QH mare, Lucy, who stands close to 16 HH. And Heartland, a 15.2 HH Red Dunn QH mare.

I love to chat and meet new people, anyone from Indiana?


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Hello! I'm in South Western Indiana.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Welcome to the horse forum, Adrian! Any questions, feel free to ask! :wink:


----------



## EnjoyTheRide (May 21, 2009)

Rissa, It's nice to see another Indianian (lol). 

Thank you both for the welcome.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to meet you  

Have fun posting


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)




----------

